# Sunday Special - Automobile Acronyms



## luckytrim (Sep 30, 2018)

Sunday Special - Automobile Acronyms

What do they Stand for ??

1. Acura NSX
2. BMW Sav
3. Cadillac DTS
4. Camaro RS
5. Dodge SRT
6. Ferrari T
7. Mustang SHO
8. Honda SI
9. Infiniti IPL
10. Special Vehicle Racing
11. Lexus GS
12. Nissan GT-R
13. Porsche GTS
14. Subaru WRX
15. Volkswagen TDI
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. New, Sportscar, Experimental
2. Sports Activity Vehicle
3. DeVille Touring Sedan
4. Rally Sport
5. Street & Racing Technology
6. Turbocharged / Transverse
7. Super High Output
8. Sport Injected
9. Infiniti Performance Line
10. Jaguar SVR
11. Grand Sedan
12. Gran Turismo-Racer
13. Gran Turismo Sport
14. World Rally Experimental
15. Turbocharged Direct Injection


----------



## caseydog (Sep 30, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> Sunday Special - Automobile Acronyms
> 
> What do they Stand for ??
> 
> ...



I had to work hard to quote the question without seeing the answers. How about putting them in a separate post in the future.

1. Don't know (don't care)
2. Bavarian Motor Werks
3. DTS - DeVille Touring Sedan
4. RS - Rally Sport
5. Hmmm, driven lots of them, never thought of what the letters stood for. 
6. T - Tourismo (Usually used as GTS (Spyder) or GTB (Berlinetta). 
7. Super High Output
8. Don't know, don't care.
9. Ditto
10. Huh?
11. See 8
12. Grand Tourismo Sport (Porsche fans refer to the levels of car by factory designations. Example, a 2018 911 Carrera 4S would be a 991 C4S - the 4 is for AWD, and the S is for Sport (larger engine). 
13. Tricky - World Rally Experimental. Based on the WRC racing series.
14. Turbo Direct Injection (Diesel -- it is TSi for Gasoline engines)

CD


----------



## caseydog (Sep 30, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> Sunday Special - Automobile Acronyms
> 
> 6. Turbocharged / Transverse
> 
> ...


----------



## caseydog (Sep 30, 2018)

Jaguar SVR threw me, because it is an F-Type, a model I am not very familiar with. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Sep 30, 2018)

Interesting thread!
Back in the 70's I drove a Datsun 240-Z but switched the 240-Z emblem with the domestic Japanese "Fairlady Z" emblem.  I thought it was cool.  
It's interesting to see the name changes of identical imported vehicles.   I'm sure there have been many over the years, and current models.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh, oh, oh -- another error. There was never any such thing as a Mustang SHO. I was cleaning the kitchen, and that popped into my head. Yes, I am car obsessed. 

There was a Mustang SVO (Special Vehicle Operations), and a Taurus SHO. In fact, there is still a Taurus SHO. 

CD


----------

